# Howdy!



## xxxxxxl (Dec 11, 2008)

I had no idea this forum even existed and was doing a web search and by luck clicked the right spot. Great site! I am glad to be aboard!

I am a Past Master of Midlothian 584 and Nash 638, and the current Secretary of Nash 638.

xxxxxxl


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcom brother great to have you on board.


----------



## RJS (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Joey (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome..... If there is anything we can help you with..... Please let us know


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to our little discussion board. I hope that you enjoy yourself and at the same time, give us your thoughts on Masonry in general and Texas Masonry in particular. From my short time in this forum, I have concluded that the participants who frequent these boards are genuinely intrested in seeing our great fraternity prosper and I for one enjoy reading their thoughts on a wide variety of subjects.


----------



## TexMass (Dec 27, 2008)

They even let me join.


----------



## JTM (Dec 28, 2008)

welcome.

Heh, sorry, my curiousity is getting the better of me... how come the name "xxxxxx"?


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 28, 2008)

welcome aboard Brother


----------



## xxxxxxl (Dec 30, 2008)

JTM, xxxxxxl refers to my shirt size. God has blessed me with size and strength.


----------

